# Microsoft Works 6-9 File Converter won't install



## jfh (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm not sure I'm in the right forum, but I'm sure somebody will tell me if I'm not. I have some old Zip discs that I can play using a thing that will run them via a usb port. Problem is, the files are in the old .wps format. I do not have MS Word or Office installed. Going MS sites, I'm told that I can download and install Word Viewer (which I've done), then download MS Works 6-9 File Converter, and its security update (which I've done). Problem is, the File Converter will not install - it starts to install, then just disappears. Is the thing just not compatible with Win 8.1 (which I'm running)? I have tried the troubleshooter in Win 8.1, and it tried to install it in compatibility mode Win 7, but that did not work. 
I have tried opening the .wps files in AbiWord, but that didn't work.
Appreciate any help with with this File Converter problem - or with the basic problem of how to view the .wps files


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I would recommend using LibreOffice. It's free, and it'll handle WPS files.


----------

